# Here's How Much Money You Can Really Earn As An Uber Driver



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Here's How Much Money You Can Really Earn As An Uber Driver

http://www.businessinsider.com/how-much-you-earn-as-an-uber-driver-2014-6#ixzz35wIL7asY


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

"For example, one uberX driver in New Jersey who drove 12 hours in one day says he made $180 in gross fares. So that's $15 an hour. But accounting for tolls, Uber's 20% cut, gas, car insurance, vehicle financing, and self employment taxes, the driver really only made $54.50 for 12 hours of driving. So that's just $4.54 an hour - far below minimum wage."

This is actually close to my experience unless you really cherry pick a limited number of hours per week.

My busiest week, I grossed about $1400 in fares. My net of commission was about $1100. I was pretty busy and drove about 80 hours. I tried to work the best hours in the best areas. I was told I was the top earner that week. My gas, depreciation, and other expenses run about $7 per hour (probably more). So I netted about $550, about $7 per hour.

This would be marketed as, Earn $75,000 per year driving your own car! The untold story is, that's gross and working 80 hour weeks. In reality, that works out to $15,000 per year net of expenses based on a 40 hour week at $7 per hour. It also doesn't count the cost of risks involved (tickets, loss of insurance, accident lawsuit).

I think the attraction of some of this is due to not really understanding the not so obvious costs. Some of the imagined income is really just monetizing in advance the wearing out of your vehicle. Now, that might be ok if you need some money and have a car payment. You're basically selling your car in advance one mile at a time to get some extra cash to help out. Short term it's positive. Long term it's neutral or negative.

For the ultimate irony, you can actually net $15 per hour doing email support for Uber sitting at your computer.

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/csr/4512550052.html


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

As a full time job, it's a loser. Anyone with half a brain can see that, luckily for Uber there's a lot of people who have a car and don't have half a brain... But as a part time job, assuming you work the right hours, in the right city, you _can_ make good money.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Here's my breakdown... in about 5 months i've made 17000 in take home earnings, across about 1200 trips... (I generally drive 10-30 hours per week, and took off the full month of May after getting a bit burned out at Coachella)

I put $1500 down on my vehicle right after christmas, have spent 3600 in (lease and insurance)

I've put 15000 miles on my car and my fuel cost is running about 0.12/mile.
so fuel has eaten $1800 this year, and spent about $500 in car washes and maintenance.

even after accounting for fuel and other expenses, I'm still in the black... I haven't spent a dime of my earnings, it's just accruing in a different account, after I pay taxes in January, I'll cash out, and have a nice vacation.


----------



## Salthedriver (Jun 28, 2014)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> Here's my breakdown... in about 5 months i've made 17000 in take home earnings, across about 1200 trips... (I generally drive 10-30 hours per week, and took off the full month of May after getting a bit burned out at Coachella)
> 
> I put $1500 down on my vehicle right after christmas, have spent 3600 in (lease and insurance)
> 
> ...


So you spent a total of around 7,000 made gross 17,000 plus the 30K miles on a car ( if your leasing how many miles a yr are you getting?) if you bought deprecating asset will deprecate quicker. So what do you think you made realistically in 5 months after you deduct taxes and the depr..... a few grand? Not knocking it but is it worth all the hassle? That why I limit it to a few hours on the weekend


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Tbh, the depreciation isn't a big factor for me. I leased the vehicle to have a lower up front cost and better warranty for the lease term, but got the vehicle with the full intention of driving it for Uber and buying it out at the end of the lease, or rolling over the lease for a newer vehicle after 18 months (paying mileage overages up front)

I have a full time salaried job during the school year (2 miles from where I live) , and the uber thing pays for the vehicle in its entirety. (the main reason to do it).

I make enough money with my regular job that I could afford my cars without uber. It's just that if I stopped doing uber I would have to start paying for the car out of my regular funds.

I figure after tax and depreciation (or excess mileage) that I've made probably 10k after tax and expenses in 5 months...


----------



## Davidrayus (Mar 19, 2017)

I made 196.00 Friday and spent 30 for gas Saturday I made 239.00 and spent 40 for gas Friday I drove from 5pm to 1 am Saturday I drove from noon to 11 pm so you can make good money


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Davidrayus said:


> I made 196.00 Friday and spent 30 for gas Saturday I made 239.00 and spent 40 for gas Friday I drove from 5pm to 1 am Saturday I drove from noon to 11 pm so you can make good money


Ya, on St Paddy's day lol.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Davidrayus said:


> I made 196.00 Friday and spent 30 for gas Saturday I made 239.00 and spent 40 for gas Friday I drove from 5pm to 1 am Saturday I drove from noon to 11 pm so you can make good money


For 3 days a year. Since most business revenue is based on quarterly and yearly reports you must add the average of the other 364 days in the year to make a claim of "so you can make good money".


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

That article is from 2014.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

FL_Dex said:


> That article is from 2014.


2014 was when everyone was makeing better money. This is my reveiw 2014 was a better time then 2017


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> Tbh, the depreciation isn't a big factor for me. I leased the vehicle to have a lower up front cost and better warranty for the lease term, but got the vehicle with the full intention of driving it for Uber and buying it out at the end of the lease, or rolling over the lease for a newer vehicle after 18 months (paying mileage overages up front)
> 
> I have a full time salaried job during the school year (2 miles from where I live) , and the uber thing pays for the vehicle in its entirety. (the main reason to do it).
> 
> ...


So your gonna buy this car after lease assuming the residual is normal value (36000 miles) but with way more miles on it and overpay, instead of just turning it in?


----------



## FaustDave (Sep 12, 2016)

grams777 said:


> "For example, one uberX driver in New Jersey who drove 12 hours in one day says he made $180 in gross fares. So that's $15 an hour. But accounting for tolls, Uber's 20% cut, gas, car insurance, vehicle financing, and self employment taxes, the driver really only made $54.50 for 12 hours of driving. So that's just $4.54 an hour - far below minimum wage."
> 
> This is actually close to my experience unless you really cherry pick a limited number of hours per week.
> 
> ...


During the Summer I make 400.00 on a Saturday and maybe close to 800.00 on a weekend in Mass. It pays every bill, got me out of debt and paid my loans and bought me a Maxima for a second car. I only do it part time and have a regular full time job I can just bank. Rates are pretty good in mass


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I Drive part time and pick the best times to make the most money in less hours, I have a regular part time job and drive for uber and a few other delivery apps, 20 hours a week is enough to make a decent amount of money driving for uber/lyft.


----------

